# ifstat fails install on shared lib netsnmp.10



## rojiru (Jun 16, 2009)

running 7.2-RELEASE-p1 stable

installing ifstat via ports. it will not install, if net-snmp is already installed.

make deinstall in net-mgmt/net-snmp

make install clean in net/ifstat

after net-snmp installs

```
===> Returning to build of ifstat-1.1_3
Error: shared library "netsnmp.10" does not exist
*** Error code 1
Stop in /usr/ports/net/ifstat.
*** Error code 1
Stop in /usr/ports/net/ifstat.
```
ideas?

thanks


----------



## SirDice (Jun 16, 2009)

It seems to expect a specific version of libnetsnmp (10): 


```
LIB_DEPENDS+=   netsnmp.10:${PORTSDIR}/net-mgmt/net-snmp
```

The version net-mgmt/net-snmp currently installs has the major version 16. Hence the check fails.

Drop the maintainer a line or file a PR about it.

Quick and dirty fix is to remove that .10:

```
LIB_DEPENDS+=   netsnmp:${PORTSDIR}/net-mgmt/net-snmp
```


----------

